# How do you take care of a wig?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I bought a wig over Christmas. I like the way it looks on me. But I find that even after a couple hours of wearing --I don't work, so I don't need to wer it 8 to 10 hours at a time -- but still, I find after wearing it, I get these tiny little knots.

I use a wide tooth comb to comb them out. unfortunately, I have made the ends split. 

Should I be putting oil or a serum on the synthetic hairs? Or is there some other advice to prolong the (attractive) life of the wig?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You can use detangling spray on synthetic wigs. Then use a brush or comb designed for use on synthetic hair, to gently get the tangles out. Wash it by swishing the wig in cool water with a few drops of shampoo, being careful not to create more tangles or rub the fibers together. Rinse the wig very well and use a little conditioner to slip out any knots and smooth the fibers. You can use the detangling spray again once it's rinsed, then let it air dry. You really do need a wig stand to keep the wig cap in shape, make drying easier and keep the style intact. 

Depending on how badly damaged the wig is now, I don't see the harm in trying a small bit of serum or other hair product to see if it helps. But once the fibers have started to stretch, bend, frizz, or otherwise become damaged, there's really not much to be done on a synthetic. Even a very good quality synthetic wig will usually only last a few months with routine wear. I have one or two in my costume closet that are a few years old and still in good condition, but only because I take meticulous care of them and only wear them once or twice a year for not more than a few hours. 

A real hair wig will be more expensive, but will also last longer and can be treated much more like your own hair for styling and maintenance purposes.


----------

